# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه بالای خوابگاه های دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان!

## LIKE_BOY

سلام 
حداقل قیمت خوابگاه ها 980 هزار تومان برای هر ترمی هست 
چرا اینجورین ؟؟؟

----------


## R.E.Z.A

چه خبره مگه هتله ؟
حالا امکاناتش چی هست اتاقاش چند نفره؟

----------


## ahmad 77854

> چه خبره مگه هتله ؟
> حالا امکاناتش چی هست اتاقاش چند نفره؟


اتاقاش 4 نفره و 6 نفره هست.

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> اتاقاش 4 نفره و 6 نفره هست.


شما هم علوم پزشکی اصفهانید ؟ با این شرایط خونه گرفتن بهتر نیست؟

----------


## ahmad 77854

> شما هم علوم پزشکی اصفهانید ؟ با این شرایط خونه گرفتن بهتر نیست؟


چرا هست
ولی خونه نزدیک دانشگاه گیر نمیاد

----------


## Suicide

واسه خوابگاه دانشگاه دولتی این همه میگیرن ؟؟ خوابگاه خود دانشگاه ؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## somi

> سلام 
> حداقل قیمت خوابگاه ها 980 هزار تومان برای هر ترمی هست 
> چرا اینجورین ؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (13): همچی گرون شده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

عجب ، واقعا ترمی 1 تومن برای خوابگاه بدرد نخوره دانشگاه دولتی میگیرن؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Suicide

> عجب ، واقعا ترمی 1 تومن برای خوابگاه بدرد نخوره دانشگاه دولتی میگیرن؟


داداش یعنی اگه یکی دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشه هم باید این همه پول خوابگاه بده ؟؟
دانشگاهای دیگه هم همینجوریه ؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش یعنی اگه یکی دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشه هم باید این همه پول خوابگاه بده ؟؟
> دانشگاهای دیگه هم همینجوریه ؟؟


والا دقیقا اطلاع ندارم داداچ  :Yahoo (1): 

ولی من فکر نمیکنم همه دانشگاه ها این مقدار بگیرن ، چه خبره مگه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Qazale

> چرا هست
> ولی خونه نزدیک دانشگاه گیر نمیاد



اگه گیر بیاد هم عموما پرداخت اجاره هاش در توان کسی نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ahmad 77854

> واسه خوابگاه دانشگاه دولتی این همه میگیرن ؟؟ خوابگاه خود دانشگاه ؟؟


 اره 
دانشجوهای پزشکی روزانه باید این قدر بدن

----------


## Amin-jh

دانشگاه دولتی که دیگ پول نمیخاد
از اسمشم معلومه

----------


## saj8jad

> دانشگاه دولتی که دیگ پول نمیخاد
> از اسمشم معلومه


دانشگاه دولتیه دادا ، خوابگاهش رو که پول میگیرن دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 

البته لازم به ذکره که برای خوابگاه های بی کیفیت دولتی نباید پول بگیرن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Suicide

> دانشگاه دولتی که دیگ پول نمیخاد
> از اسمشم معلومه


منم همینجوری فکر میکردم ...
مثل اینکه اونجوری  که ما فکر میکنیم نیست ...

----------


## mahdi2015

از آشناهای ما دانشگاه کرمان هست خوابگاهشون رایگانه کیفیتشم متوسط رو به بالاست

----------


## D.A.A

اقا دانشگاهای اونطرف واسه ما اذری ها خوبه ؟؟؟؟؟ فرهنگشون میخوره ؟؟؟

----------


## ThinkeR

تاحالا پزشکی تهران میخواستم. :Yahoo (21): 
ولی به نظرم پزشکی شهرخودمونم بدنیستا :Yahoo (35):

----------


## D.A.A

> تاحالا پزشکی تهران میخواستم.
> ولی به نظرم پزشکی شهرخودمونم بدنیستا


 داداش روند کنکور همینوره اون اخرش به دانشگا ازاد راضی میشی البته سعی تلاشتو بکن از این به بعد به اون مرحله نرسی 
 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> از آشناهای ما دانشگاه کرمان هست خوابگاهشون رایگانه کیفیتشم متوسط رو به بالاست


رایگان ؟ امکان نداره

----------


## ThinkeR

> داداش روند کنکور همینوره اون اخرش به دانشگا ازاد راضی میشی البته سعی تلاشتو بکن از این به بعد به اون مرحله نرسی


نه دیگه اینطوریام نیست.خواستم شوخی کنم.من پزشکی روزانه میخوام که خوب شهرخودم چون بومیه قبولیم توش بیشتره تاتهران واستانهای دیگه.من هدفم پزشکی روزانه هست وبه غیر اونم رازی نمیشم^_^

----------


## D.A.A

> نه دیگه اینطوریام نیست.خواستم شوخی کنم.من پزشکی روزانه میخوام که خوب شهرخودم چون بومیه قبولیم توش بیشتره تاتهران واستانهای دیگه.من هدفم پزشکی روزانه هست وبه غیر اونم رازی نمیشم^_^


 البته میگم روند کنکور همینطوره  :Yahoo (3):  البته شما باجی هستید داداش نیستید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ThinkeR

> البته میگم روند کنکور همینطوره  البته شما باجی هستید داداش نیستید


روندکنکورو از این به بعد تغییر میدیم چطوره؟ :Yahoo (15): 
باجی؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## D.A.A

> روندکنکورو از این به بعد تغییر میدیم چطوره؟
> باجی؟


 روند کنکور یه چیز ثابته تغییر ناپذیره کنکور یعنی تلاش تلاش تلاش و هدف هدف هدف همینا . باجی ترکی هست همون ابجی یا خواهر خودمون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ThinkeR

> روند کنکور یه چیز ثابته تغییر ناپذیره کنکور یعنی تلاش تلاش تلاش و هدف هدف هدف همینا . باجی ترکی هست همون ابجی یا خواهر خودمون


برادر اینو یادت باشه که غیرممکن غیرممکنه.
الان اراده آدمی داره علم پزشکی و...رو زیر سوال میبره بعد تو داری میگی روند کنکور ثابته؟
هیچ چیز ثابت نیست.
منم منظورم از تغییرروند این نبود برم در سازمان سنجش داد وبیداد راه بندازم :Yahoo (4): 
منم میگم باتلاش به هدفم میرسم.
باجی=آجی :Yahoo (4): 
خوبه ازنظر ظاهرکلمه هم به هم نزدیکن.^_^

----------


## mahdi2015

> روند کنکور یه چیز ثابته تغییر ناپذیره کنکور یعنی تلاش تلاش تلاش و هدف هدف هدف همینا . باجی ترکی هست همون ابجی یا خواهر خودمون


البته روندم دادیم از دانشگاه سطح پایین بعدش تهران تازه نوسانی هم داریم :Yahoo (4):  دیدم که میگم

----------


## mahdi2015

> رایگان ؟ امکان نداره


حالا که شده دیگه چی بگم...

----------


## daniad

دانشگاه ما ترمی ۱۵۰ ت 
علوم پزشکیو ننیدونم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D.A.A


اقا دانشگاهای اونطرف واسه ما اذری ها خوبه ؟؟؟؟؟ فرهنگشون میخوره ؟؟؟


میگن که اطراف شهر بهتره منظورم خود تبریز و ارومیه اردبیل...دور تر هم هزینه و ...متفاوت هست وبیشتر*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط LIKE_BOY


رایگان ؟ امکان نداره



نه
ببینید بعضی دانشگاهها از ترم سه یا5به بعد به دانشجویان ورودی خوابگاه دولتی میدن الانم بیشتر شده..و در توضیحات درج شده دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان به دانشجویان جدید خود خوابگاه خودگردان ارایه میدهد...هیچ خوابگاه دولتی بیشتر از300تومن نمیشه اصلا بقیه خودگردانن*

----------


## ahmad 77854

> *
> 
> 
> نه
> ببینید بعضی دانشگاهها از ترم سه یا5به بعد به دانشجویان ورودی خوابگاه دولتی میدن الانم بیشتر شده..و در توضیحات درج شده دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان به دانشجویان جدید خود خوابگاه خودگردان ارایه میدهد...هیچ خوابگاه دولتی بیشتر از300تومن نمیشه اصلا بقیه خودگردانن*


یعنی اصفهان هم کمتر از 300 تومانه؟
الان من رزرو کردم یک میلیون و هشتاد هزار تومان واریز هم کردم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmad 77854


یعنی اصفهان هم کمتر از 300 تومانه؟
الان من رزرو کردم یک میلیون و هشتاد هزار تومان واریز هم کردم


الان خود دانشگاه اصفهانشم به پسرا خودگردان میده زیر نظر دانشگاه دخترا دولتی...

تو قسمت توضیحاتم گفته که خودگردان میدیم...قطعا دانشگاه با خوابگاه دولتی بالاتر یه تومن سالانه نیست دوست عزیز ولی خب امکانات خودگردان بهتره..*

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

هر خوابگاهی تو این کشور یه مشکلی داره ! 

خوابگاه ما نت نداره  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## cali7351

من دندانام ارومیه هستم . اینجا خوابگاه رایگان میدن . کیفیتشون هم خوبه . فقط حیف ۶نفره هست

----------


## saeed211

حالا من اصفهان قبول شدم این همه پولو از کجا بیارم؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------

